# Pokémon Scarlet and Violet have leaked online, more than a week ahead of the official release date



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

Nintendo: Hold my beer
*launches DMCA nuke*


----------



## K3N1 (Nov 10, 2022)

Now I can believe it.


----------



## Aheago (Nov 10, 2022)

hmm I can't see it on the usual sites yet but Im sure they will surface soon


----------



## ChanseyIsTheBest (Nov 10, 2022)

The Pokeflood is imminent - prepare yourself for endless Pokeposting, but at least there won't be endless unfinished romhacks like the DS days.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Nov 10, 2022)

Want violet. Buuut I guess I can play scarlet while I wait


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

Aheago said:


> hmm I can't see it on the usual sites yet but Im sure they will surface soon


Look harder.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 10, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Look harder.



Or he is hardly looking lol


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 10, 2022)

ChanseyIsTheBest said:


> The Pokeflood is imminent - prepare yourself for endless Pokeposting, but at least there won't be endless unfinished romhacks like the DS days.



"Yep. whare pokemon raum. i need it plz"

ugh worst thing I hate about mainstream games getting leaked is idiots that appear


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> "Yep. whare pokemon raum. i need it plz"
> 
> ugh worth thing I hate about mainstream games getting leaked is idiots that appear


Me too. It's the ones that ask questions such as "*Where can I find the ROM?*".


----------



## templeofhylia (Nov 10, 2022)

nintendo works hard, but leakers work harder


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

templeofhylia said:


> nintendo works hard, but leakers work harder


Nintendo doesn't work as hard to protect their games at all. Leakers are leaking faster than Mario.


----------



## JonJaded (Nov 10, 2022)

It's beautiful.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 10, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Me too. It's the ones that ask questions such as "*Where can I find the ROM?*".



Well it start to circulating, so it ain't hard to find one.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> Well it start to circulating, so it ain't hard to find one.


All you need is a keyboard, a search engine, and a brain that knows how.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 10, 2022)

This is a planned leak by Nintendo to build hype


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

SG854 said:


> This is a planned leak by Nintendo to build hype


But that's just a theory, a Nintendo theory.


----------



## Goku1992A (Nov 10, 2022)

I can wait for the official release I'm not in a hurry. I saw the rom online but I'll wait


----------



## altorn (Nov 10, 2022)

6.63GB, not enough seeds so i gotta wait until tomorrow. lol


----------



## Wishdog2013 (Nov 10, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 336582​
> The time has come: Pokémon Scarlet has leaked, more than a week before its scheduled release date. After a handful of people shared screenshots from their early copies, someone dumped a copy of Pokémon Scarlet and uploaded it online, so spoilers and gameplay will soon flood the internet. Please remember that GBAtemp ToS prohibit sharing illegal warez.


When the Pokémon is sus


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2022)

ChanseyIsTheBest said:


> The Pokeflood is imminent - prepare yourself for endless Pokeposting, but at least there won't be endless unfinished romhacks like the DS days.


I hope for a hack that
1-increases difficulty (if needed and it will be needed as always)
2-Allows you to catch all pokemon without trade


----------



## Jayro (Nov 10, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Me too. It's the ones that ask questions such as "*Where can I find the ROM?*".


Well the roms *could* be a bit easier to find... Some sites claim to have it, and then you have to click a link that takes you to a shady russian site with 3 adfly timers chain-linked together, then it downloads a small zip file, but it's passworded, so you go back to the site for the password, unzip it, extract a text file with a base64-encrypted link, then you have to use base64 to decode it, it's a discord link, you join, have to do weird and invasive verifications, swear your soul to Lucifer himself, and then when you can finally browse the server, there's no talk about ROM sharing allowed, so you end up asking on a channel, you get ratio'd and emoji-bombed for looking like a dumbass even though the instructions are vague af and non-existent, but one nice fellow dms you a link to a Reddit page, which has a broken Google drive link that's been downloaded too many times, and then you have to copy it to your drive, copy it again, and then download the zipped game in 54,000 .rar files, but one is corrupted and you're at a dead end.

Then by the time you Google the ROM you want, all the regular sites will have it, and you no longer feel like playing.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 10, 2022)

altorn said:


> 6.63GB, not enough seeds so i gotta wait until tomorrow. lol



took 3 minutes with 1fichier premium lol


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 10, 2022)

i knew it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> i knew it.


I guess you keeping your money and downloading it?


----------



## Jayro (Nov 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I guess you keeping your money and downloading it?


I'm downloading it when I get home, and then playing it until official release, where I'll buy it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I'm downloading it when I get home, and then playing it until official release, where I'll buy it.


I was actually referring to the avatar of the guy i quoted


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 10, 2022)

Congrats everyone. We all got our sponsored free copies early.....


----------



## LainaGabranth (Nov 10, 2022)

Glad it leaked, pirating from Nintendo is very cool.


----------



## nWo (Nov 10, 2022)

Is it just me or they are launching Pokémon games like mad people? I mean, I feel they are pushing one after another. I haven't even finished 100 % Sword nor Diamond, let alone Legends Arceus, and now this is already here!!! 

I know it sells like hot cakes, but man, it feels overwhelming.


----------



## jpmasterflex (Nov 10, 2022)

what a surprise


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I guess you keeping your money and downloading it?



that avatar of mine is for SONY. rotten bastards for censorship.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2022)

nWo said:


> Is it just me or they are launching Pokémon games like mad people? I mean, I feel they are pushing one after another. I haven't even finished 100 % Sword nor Diamond, let alone Legends Arceus, and now this is already here!!!
> 
> I know it sells like hot cakes, but man, it feels overwhelming.


well, one of the main franchise per year, as usual
BDSP was in 2021
SWSH expansion in 2020
SWSH in 2019
Let's Go series in 2018


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> well, one of the main franchise per year, as usual
> BDSP was in 2021
> SWSH expansion in 2020
> SWSH in 2019
> Let's Go series in 2018


It's not terrible... But it feels overwhelming for some reason.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Nov 10, 2022)

Real question is are both games in the rom and what code needs to be changed for the other version


----------



## Guacaholey (Nov 10, 2022)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> "Yep. whare pokemon raum. i need it plz"
> 
> ugh worth thing I hate about mainstream games getting leaked is idiots that appear





M4x1mumReZ said:


> Me too. It's the ones that ask questions such as "*Where can I find the ROM?*".


Then they get banned for pirating the games and then claim they never did it leading to misinformation spreading about people being banned just for using a CFW or homebrew.


----------



## SkittleDash (Nov 10, 2022)

Saw it coming. Happens with every Pokemon game.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

SkittleDash said:


> Saw it coming. Happens with every Pokemon game.


Happens with every game that is leaked unfortunately.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022



Guacaholey said:


> Then they get banned for pirating the games and then claim they never did it leading to misinformation spreading about people being banned just for using a CFW or homebrew.


Can't wait for everybody's complaints


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2022)

Kioku_Dreams said:


> It's not terrible... But it feels overwhelming for some reason.


It might be due to a pokemon game that started a new franchise? Legends


----------



## Maximumbeans (Nov 10, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> All you need is a keyboard,


Check 


M4x1mumReZ said:


> a search engine,


Uh okay I’ll give it a go


M4x1mumReZ said:


> and a brain that knows how.


Ah no fuck it plz gib ROM


----------



## Burorī (Nov 10, 2022)

wow no way who would've guessed.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

Maximumbeans said:


> Ah no fuck it plz gib ROM


You know the rules, and so do I.



```
"Warez" is an internet term used to describe copyrighted software, game, film, music and data piracy.


  * We DO NOT HOST or PROVIDE ROMs/WADs/ISOs/CIAs; or link to websites that do contain ROMs/WADs/ISOs/CIAs.
  * We do not allow or condone sharing of title keys or any other form of copyrighted material or content.
  * Members may NOT ASK and MAY NOT PROVIDE INFORMATION or LINKS for and to places that provide ROM, WAD, ISO and CIA files in absolutely any way on our forum including PM (private message).
  * We do not condone piracy in any way.
  * Please go elsewhere if you only wish to download or share illegal files. The GBAtemp Forums are for discussion ONLY.
```


----------



## jomaper (Nov 10, 2022)

If you want to get it (completely legal I swear on me mum )))))) send me a message


----------



## FiInfinity (Nov 10, 2022)

Got the leak, been enjoying this one a LOT more than Sw/Sh. The new terrastilizing gimmick is still a major downgrade from megas, I miss those, but otherwise the open world design from Arceus makes a return and it is implemented a LOT better in this game. I don't know if the dex is fully implemented, I'm almost certain it's not, but it's still such an upgrade from Sword and Shield it's probably worth the pickup if you're a fan.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Nov 10, 2022)

I might download this one just to try it. I'll buy it if it suits my taste.


----------



## K3N1 (Nov 10, 2022)

Attempted to run it on SteamDeck so far black screen during game play lol assuming it's either a shader or keys issue that needs updating


----------



## SDA (Nov 10, 2022)

I knew this was going to happen. Damn it.


----------



## emolicious (Nov 10, 2022)

Had a feeling this would happen XD


----------



## Asia81 (Nov 10, 2022)

It'll probably need some tweaks on emulator, black screen in yuzu ea (well game and inputs are working, but you don't see anything) and yellow/white filters on ryujnx


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 10, 2022)

Yes was someone on Twitter. Got a link but it was expired. Found it on a Rom site which I can't mention here. The site I use is one of best I know xD


----------



## gaga941021 (Nov 10, 2022)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> "Yep. whare pokemon raum. i need it plz"
> 
> ugh worth thing I hate about mainstream games getting leaked is idiots that appear


Hurr-durr, I am such a hacker.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 10, 2022)

Asia81 said:


> It'll probably need some tweaks on emulator, black screen in yuzu ea (well game and inputs are working, but you don't see anything) and yellow/white filters on ryujnx


Try Ryu LDN


----------



## chronica (Nov 10, 2022)

The fun part is they even spoil the final evolution of starters


----------



## Maximumbeans (Nov 10, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> You know the rules, and so do I.


I wouldn't get this from any other guy.

In all seriousness I'm actually trying to avoid the leaks and datamined stuff this time around. Pokemon really gets ruined for me when I go into the games knowing everything beforehand. Up until Gen 5 I didn't know what things were going to look like until they'd evolved and I actually got to play them, and those were the best days.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Nov 10, 2022)

Kioku_Dreams said:


> It's not terrible... But it feels overwhelming for some reason.



I can understand what you are saying as someone who generally plays the games at a slower pace these days, it does seem like they are absolutely churning them out as of late. We have had 3 new games in 12 months.

Brilliant Diamond and Shining Pearl last November, Legends Arceus in January, now Scarlet / Violet in November.

As much as I enjoy Pokemon I'd have been quite happy to wait another year personally, you can have too much of a good thing, which is what happened with the NFS and CoD franchises for me.


----------



## chronica (Nov 10, 2022)

I saw a scarlet rom at ××××××× does ot work with the latest 15.0.1 with sigpatch update?


----------



## Maximumbeans (Nov 10, 2022)

InsaneNutter said:


> I can understand what you are saying as someone who generally plays the games at a slower pace these days, it does seem like they are absolutely churning them out as of late. We have had 3 new games in 12 months.
> 
> Brilliant Diamond and Shining Pearl last November, Legends Arceus in January, now Scarlet / Violet in November.
> 
> As much as I enjoy Pokemon I'd have been quite happy to wait another year personally, you can have too much of a good thing, which is what happened with the NFS and CoD franchises for me.


When it comes alongside the prevailing view that the polish of the games has suffered, it looks pretty damning.

I always can't help but laugh to myself whenever I see some sort of timeline of the games' historic release dates and remember that we used to wait a couple of years between games, right up until somewhere in Gen 4 I believe. That feels like the right sort of spot for me, and it would give Gamefreak much more time to really get things right. I agree with you, we're veering on the edge of 'too much of a good thing'.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Nov 10, 2022)

SHA256 - 27C131225C798196A8428DF230EF3F5C493F546AA3C5BD74D4415A5FCA9B5923


----------



## tabzer (Nov 10, 2022)

Pokemon leaks, please don't spoil.  Lol.  Sorry, but... 



Spoiler



Ash (Satoshi) is in this game and his Pikachu dies.

That would be a true spoiler if the Pokemon franchise ever had something to "spoil".



The biggest spoil happens to the players who play on CFW and limit their trading and battling capabilities.


----------



## Lokaijz (Nov 10, 2022)

Guys. Any ideas on how to open the game archives in order to make future mods?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Spider_Man (Nov 10, 2022)

To be fair its just dlc really, its taken the last bag o shite game but this time included what was missing.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 10, 2022)

Payers: thank you for your patronage!

Oh! That feeling!!!The feeling to beat the entire game days before who paid even got to start the game. That's delicious!


----------



## tabzer (Nov 10, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> Payers: thank you for your patronage!
> 
> Oh! That feeling!!!The feeling to beat the entire game days before who paid even got to start the game. That's delicious!



Is beating a Pokemon game truly a hallmark of yours?  Or is it sarcasm?  I have trouble telling.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 10, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Is beating a Pokemon game truly a hallmark of yours?  Or is it sarcasm?  I have trouble telling.


No sarcasm.  I really do beat all those mainline pokemon games, I'm addicted to it. I know how awful some (or many) of them are, I still spend lots of my free time collecting animals that don't even exists.

Sometimes you like to play what you like to play, it's not rational.


----------



## Ruryk (Nov 10, 2022)

That's what I've been waiting for.


----------



## Jack O'Lantern (Nov 10, 2022)

So what is the evolution of the Trump duck?


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 10, 2022)

Jack O'Lantern said:


> So what is the evolution of the Trump duck?


You can see it all over twitter, gets good looking. It's a bipedal peacock.

Edit: Peacocks are already bipedal, but I mean, human style bipedal.


----------



## Jack O'Lantern (Nov 10, 2022)

Meowscarada and Quaquaval are actually quite good WTH. Well...


----------



## AlexMCS (Nov 10, 2022)

Waiting for Violet...


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Nov 10, 2022)

As someone who was in some of the /vp/ leak threads, the journey to the leak was crazy lol. People eventually devolved into posting dick pics cause the dump wasn’t coming fast enough lmao


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 10, 2022)

MaxToTheMax said:


> As someone who was in some of the /vp/ leak threads, the journey to the leak was crazy lol. People eventually devolved into posting dick pics cause the dump wasn’t coming fast enough lmao


Lol. I was there, and you must admit, the Cory in the House prank was quite epic.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 10, 2022)

Nintendo must be pissed. Haha.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 10, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> No sarcasm.  I really do beat all those mainline pokemon games, I'm addicted to it. I know how awful some (or many) of them are, I still spend lots of my free time collecting animals that don't even exists.
> 
> Sometimes you like to play what you like to play, it's not rational.


I'm ignoring PS5 GOW Ragnarok while I piss about with this leaked rom. It's definitely not rational.


----------



## hu19xx (Nov 10, 2022)

cant waiting for that


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 10, 2022)

I've just realized that there is no option to "set" battle mode. What kind of shitty decision was that?


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 10, 2022)

Oh no! oh well..


----------



## altorn (Nov 10, 2022)

damn, the xci i got from my trusted source can't install via Tinwoo/Awoo.

EDIT:
ok, my firmware/atmos/sigpatches might've been too old. they're all from December 2021.


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 10, 2022)

More or less waiting to see what awful decision game freak chose to do with this generation.

Chopping up the 'dex and ransoming it by mandatory dlc made gen 8 a hard pass. Even without factoring in how unappealing it was in performance. Or GF being caught lying about failing to import the models they'd been using since gen 6. Generation 7 didn't have a national Dex, but it did allow you to import them all anyway.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 10, 2022)

Eh. I hate leaks. 
If I could be arsed I'd report every single leak. The older I get the crankier I get but the less I feel like complaining about it.

Could report some stuff for fun on youtube... Hm... I'll think about it.


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 10, 2022)

the game runs horrible the FPS drop in alot of places is unreal


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2022)

SPOILER ALERT :


Spoiler



predicting waifu art for the whole spirigato evolution line


----------



## B.B.Link (Nov 10, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> * We do not condone piracy in any way.


And yet every time a switch game gets leaked its front page news


----------



## godreborn (Nov 10, 2022)

violet has leaked?  I could only find scarlet.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 10, 2022)

godreborn said:


> violet has leaked?  I could only find scarlet.


I believe Violet is yet to leak.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 10, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> I believe Violet is yet to leak.


just downloading mario and rabbids, bayonetta 3, and scarlet/violet for when I buy them soon.  I figured two or all three of these would be getting dmca'd.  since I'm all digital, I'd like to have a collection of what I have, just in case it was ever impossible to access your downloads.


----------



## altorn (Nov 10, 2022)

B.B.Link said:


> And yet every time a switch game gets leaked its front page news


Many gaming sites put news of leaks in their front pages. IGN posted the leaks article and that's how I found out Scarlet was leaked.


----------



## Robika (Nov 10, 2022)

ChanseyIsTheBest said:


> The Pokeflood is imminent - prepare yourself for endless Pokeposting, but at least there won't be endless unfinished romhacks like the DS days.


I joined this community waiting for the patch for Heart Gold and Soul Silver to be released.  Oh the good old days...


----------



## Ecko3351 (Nov 10, 2022)

can you trade Pokémon from switch emulator to switch? I wanna play it on my computer and trade my Pokémon to switch on release date.


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 10, 2022)

altorn said:


> Many gaming sites put news of leaks in their front pages. IGN posted the leaks article and that's how I found out Scarlet was leaked.


i’m what now


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

B.B.Link said:


> And yet every time a switch game gets leaked its front page news


Every time a new game get leaked, and is documented on the front page, you get people who ask for ROMs and in many cases post links to the ROM as well.


----------



## ninjafada (Nov 10, 2022)

30fps lock (if unlocked to 60 game goes twice speed) and sometime drop to 15, lots of npc have low rate animation until you are a few meters of them, 
waiting for a patch


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2022)

ninjafada said:


> 30fps lock (if unlocked to 60 game goes twice speed) and sometime drop to 15, lots of npc have low rate animation until you are a few meters of them,
> waiting for a patch


would certainly not work with switch itself, ive been getting fps drop constantly
Would work better on yuzu/ryu i guess


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 10, 2022)

ninjafada said:


> 30fps lock (if unlocked to 60 game goes twice speed) and sometime drop to 15, lots of npc have low rate animation until you are a few meters of them,
> waiting for a patch


I don't know if it's possible to fix performance. I played for about hors, and the number of entities is some places is huge and, as it's pokemon, every entitie carry a value table with it. Put this together with game freak's code incompetence, I don't believe it will run any better.

(Maybe on PC emulators)


----------



## Shape (Nov 10, 2022)

So what I'm getting from this thread is that TemTem is 100% better in every way.


----------



## Aheago (Nov 10, 2022)

So I may have found one of the first shinies lol


----------



## adamsef (Nov 11, 2022)

Pokesnooze
Yawwwwnnnn


----------



## altorn (Nov 11, 2022)

i gotta say... PLA spoiled me with the fresh battle system and the little details behind it.. i mean why can't they actually COLLIDE with the opponent when they use Tackle? PLA did it, why can't the main series games do it?


----------



## MattyKun (Nov 11, 2022)

It looks to be pretty good, granted my last main line Pokemon game was Diamond / Pearl, but I did play through Pokemon: Legends Arceus and also enjoyed it, it seems like they did a mixture of things from PLA + Mainline games ( I assume the more  recent ones. )


----------



## gameboy (Nov 11, 2022)

This game is not very good. The pop-in is ridiculous and the jaggys in docked mode can't be fixed with any kind of patch. Probably the worst pokemon designs ever.


----------



## Something whatever (Nov 11, 2022)

every game gets leaked , game fun you guys


----------



## jahrs (Nov 11, 2022)

I dont know just played for a bit and immediately ran into a shiny lechonk its just pink... the camera glitches in and out of the floor alot the pokemon are also really tiny sometimes so ive run over quite a few. Games fun but also i havent left the starting area because i gotta catch every single pokemon i see at least once.


----------



## chronica (Nov 11, 2022)

Ecko3351 said:


> can you trade Pokémon from switch emulator to switch? I wanna play it on my computer and trade my Pokémon to switch on release date.


Absolutely not. Nintendo do not tolerate using roms so why they let you use their server?


----------



## Morricorne (Nov 11, 2022)

I hear they release 1.0.1 patch for Scarlett already. Is that True? Played 30 minutes on this new pokemon game. Still waiting for violet leak


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 11, 2022)

Morricorne said:


> I hear they release 1.0.1 patch for Scarlett already. Is that True? Played 30 minutes on this new pokemon game. Still waiting for violet leak


true, filesize is 432.8MB, available in the usual places


----------



## Kyusetzu (Nov 11, 2022)

Me and the rest of the internet:

Where violet?


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Nov 11, 2022)

Where's Violet?


----------



## malekmaroc7 (Nov 11, 2022)

The leak was pretty expected but that someone already dumped, shared it over the internet... Nintendo's ban hammer is going to hit even harder


----------



## Sachka (Nov 11, 2022)

we need Violet


----------



## DillyDilly (Nov 11, 2022)

I dont see Violet anywhere ?  Krista might wanna fix the title / story


----------



## Ecko3351 (Nov 11, 2022)

chronica said:


> Absolutely not. Nintendo do not tolerate using roms so why they let you use their server?


Heard you can trade using yuzu to switch using sword and shield game.


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 11, 2022)

reminds me of the new super mario bros wii incident, nintendo sued the man who leaked it for like 1.6 million dollars. i'm curious to see if nintendo will sue whoever leaked the game


----------



## cearp (Nov 11, 2022)

I don't want any spoilers, but has anyone played this with the local coop feature I think I read about?
Really interested it that, want to hear about it!


----------



## chronica (Nov 11, 2022)

Ecko3351 said:


> Heard you can trade using yuzu to switch using sword and shield game.


Oh maybe via device such as switch to switch. It does not required internet connection. Im refering to GTS (dont know the term they use now)


----------



## MissShuwa (Nov 11, 2022)

Good Game KekW


----------



## Casual (Nov 11, 2022)

Im going to wait for violet


----------



## RichardTheKing (Nov 11, 2022)

Just realised - this article title is misleading, and should be rectified.

Pokemon Scarlet, ONLY, was leaked online more than a week ahead of the official release.
Violet? Nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Beastlybaba (Nov 11, 2022)

Chary said:


> View attachment 336582​
> The time has come: Pokémon Scarlet has leaked, more than a week before its scheduled release date. After a handful of people shared screenshots from their early copies, someone dumped a copy of Pokémon Scarlet and uploaded it online, so spoilers and gameplay will soon flood the internet. Please remember that GBAtemp ToS prohibit sharing illegal warez.


GG Nintendo


----------



## linuxares (Nov 11, 2022)

Imagine being such a crybaby that "violet" isn't leaked...


----------



## godreborn (Nov 11, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Imagine being such a crybaby that "violet" isn't leaked...


I actually tried looking for violet to no avail.  I plan to buy the double collection with the remainder of my $200 card from best buy.  I do download every game, update, and dlc simply because I'm all digital.


----------



## linuxares (Nov 11, 2022)

It's simple why Violet haven't leaked. The review copies were mostly likely ONLY Scarlet.
My guess is this weekend or early next week Violet will leak since most stores should get the deliveries from the factories.


----------



## ZeroFX (Nov 11, 2022)

Water is wet


----------



## 0-volt (Nov 11, 2022)

Is there a list of nintendo games leaked? Honestly, there is not surprise to me.
Dejabu on Pokémon moon...


----------



## godreborn (Nov 11, 2022)

0-volt said:


> Is there a list of nintendo games leaked? Honestly, there is not surprise to me.
> Dejabu on Pokémon moon...


Nintendo first or second party = leak.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 11, 2022)

0-volt said:


> Is there a list of nintendo games leaked? Honestly, there is not surprise to me.


It's mostly Switch games.
Not surprising to me either.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 11, 2022)

0-volt said:


> Is there a list of nintendo games leaked? Honestly, there is not surprise to me.
> Dejabu on Pokémon moon...


Nearly all Pokemon, Zelda, Mario, etc since easy dumping exist, so since around NDS


----------



## linuxares (Nov 11, 2022)

I don't get why people laugh at this? As soon as any console is broken open, dumps begin?


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 12, 2022)

the day 1 patch does not fix the game FPS issues


----------



## Adran_Marit (Nov 12, 2022)

linuxares said:


> It's simple why Violet haven't leaked. The review copies were mostly likely ONLY Scarlet.
> My guess is this weekend or early next week Violet will leak since most stores should get the deliveries from the factories.


Pretty sure shops already have them... locked away tho


----------



## wartutor (Nov 12, 2022)

Now the main question (without spoilers) is this a true pokemon "got to collect em all" game or is only half the pokemon available in this one like the last couple pieces of shit they crapped out. Im buying both for my collection anyways just wonderin if i should waist time playing it as my ocd just drives me nuts not being able to "catch em all". The main reason i loved the originals is it satisfied my ocd.


----------



## XRTerra (Nov 12, 2022)

From what I've seen, a lot of people who played early are NOT happy with the performance. Supposedly the day 1 patch works, but I haven't tested it myself.


----------



## jahrs (Nov 12, 2022)

wartutor said:


> Now the main question (without spoilers) is this a true pokemon "got to collect em all" game or is only half the pokemon available in this one like the last couple pieces of shit they crapped out. Im buying both for my collection anyways just wonderin if i should waist time playing it as my ocd just drives me nuts not being able to "catch em all". The main reason i loved the originals is it satisfied my ocd.


No different then the past few games about 400ish pokemon in game im sure theyll add more with dlc.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Nov 12, 2022)

Reminder that Ultra Sun/Moon managed to squeeze 809 Pokémon, plus the couple-hundred of alternate formes, and every move created up to that point, in a mere 3.6 GB. 

Even removing the compression needed for that, why can't we keep every move (aside from Z-Moves and LGPE Partner moves, anyway), and at least 600-700 species?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 12, 2022)

linuxares said:


> I don't get why people laugh at this? As soon as any console is broken open, dumps begin?


Yes, indeed it does.


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 12, 2022)

XRTerra said:


> From what I've seen, a lot of people who played early are NOT happy with the performance. Supposedly the day 1 patch works, but I haven't tested it mysela


the patch is for the online plays
the game still having FPS issues with it


----------



## gaga941021 (Nov 12, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> the patch is for the online plays
> the game still having FPS issues with it


I mean GF never bothered to improve performance after launch. Don't expect them to start now.


----------



## linuxares (Nov 12, 2022)

Now even Violet is leaked. So people can stop complain about the title


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 12, 2022)

gaga941021 said:


> I mean GF never bothered to improve performance after launch. Don't expect them to start now.


i know but  is aim at the people that are like THE day 1 patch will fix it nonesense


----------



## Holybond (Nov 12, 2022)

linuxares said:


> I don't get why people laugh at this? As soon as any console is broken open, dumps begin?


Laugh at what? The leaking? They're probably laughing at a corporation's struggle to keep their game under wraps.


----------



## nikeymikey (Nov 13, 2022)

Pokemon games are very, very, very boring, sorry.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 13, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> Pokemon games are very, very, very boring, sorry.


I think there's two parts to it.. either you like the battling system... AND/OR you have the misfortune of being born with the collecting gene and get roped into that aspect. If neither applies to you then there's nothing to see here.


----------



## Psycho (Nov 13, 2022)

i mean turn based strategy games aren't for everyone. 
but for those that like em, pokemon is among the best of em


----------



## jahrs (Nov 13, 2022)

Psycho said:


> i mean turn based strategy games aren't for everyone.
> but for those that like em, pokemon is among the best of em


I dont mean this in a bad way cause for me the strategy part of pokemon was always low on the fun part due to how easy it usually is. The collecting and evolving part is what makes it fun for me. So pokemon would not be in my top 10 or top 20 turn based strategy games. Its definitely top 3 monster raiser/collector games though.


----------



## Prior22 (Nov 13, 2022)

I wish there were hacks for these newer Pokémon games to only allow for gen one Pokémon to appear. I don’t have any emotional invest in the newer Pokémon.


----------



## jahrs (Nov 14, 2022)

Prior22 said:


> I wish there were hacks for these newer Pokémon games to only allow for gen one Pokémon to appear. I don’t have any emotional invest in the newer Pokémon.


Well for the size of the game world of scarlet and violet. The game will get extremely boring cause even now with 400+ you run into alot of duplicates cut the number down to 1/4th and the game becomes just MT.Moon with zubats being everywhere. Not gonna lie though quite a few these are just animal Mons in the game. I legit think game freak said this is the FU fanbois game cause some of the pokemon feel like they were put in just to shut them up.


----------



## KeoniAzugon (Nov 14, 2022)

Funny it leaked the day I preordered it. Planning to play the physical version on a Switch Lite while the other switch is in shop getting repaired.


----------



## snobbysteven (Nov 14, 2022)

Plot twist, Nintendo did this on purpose so they could just go on a DMCA spree on Youtube to try to get all of those channel types banned. Easy way to find who is using a hacked switch or emulator.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 14, 2022)

snobbysteven said:


> Plot twist, Nintendo did this on purpose so they could just go on a DMCA spree on Youtube to try to get all of those channel types banned. Easy way to find who is using a hacked switch or emulator.


"Meet the Spy"


----------



## Prior22 (Nov 15, 2022)

jahrs said:


> Well for the size of the game world of scarlet and violet. The game will get extremely boring cause even now with 400+ you run into alot of duplicates cut the number down to 1/4th and the game becomes just MT.Moon with zubats being everywhere. Not gonna lie though quite a few these are just animal Mons in the game. I legit think game freak said this is the FU fanbois game cause some of the pokemon feel like they were put in just to shut them up.



 Do any of the Switch Pokémon titles have a hack or mod to allow for only gen one Pokémon to appear?


----------



## jahrs (Nov 15, 2022)

Prior22 said:


> Do any of the Switch Pokémon titles have a hack or mod to allow for only gen one Pokémon to appear?


Sadly most mods add them rather then take away cause believe it or not its easier to add then to remove since the game usually runs on a crap ton of data tables so a mod that goes in and does that would be a pain and not worth it for most people. You could try a rom hack for one of the non switch games or a pc fangame that focuses on gen 1 like Pokemon Ash Grey or if you want the option to play through gen 1 with a twist could do Pokemon Infinite fusion it has newer pokemon in it but you can ignore them and just have fun fusing the gen 1s while playing through kanto.


----------



## BeiBourne (Nov 15, 2022)

Can they pls just add some level of actual challenge to this gen?


----------



## jahrs (Nov 15, 2022)

BeiBourne said:


> Can they pls just add some level of actual challenge to this gen?


 Thats funny no they will not add actual challenge its the same as all other pokemon games just advanced rock paper scizzors. Its pretty easy honestly for me the challege is playing the game with one usable pokemon and 5 pokemon im leveling to evolve.


----------



## RoryJ (Nov 15, 2022)

BeiBourne said:


> Can they pls just add some level of actual challenge to this gen?


Asking a lot from Game Freak, the company that doesn't want fans to play Nuzlocke's on their own.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Nov 15, 2022)

BeiBourne said:


> Can they pls just add some level of actual challenge to this gen?


Lol no, bring back the rival actually being a rival


----------



## BeiBourne (Nov 18, 2022)

Adran_Marit said:


> Lol no, bring back the rival actually being a rival


+1 
I just replayed Red and got rekt by Gary, and suddenly there were actual stakes


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 30, 2022)

MaxToTheMax said:


> As someone who was in some of the /vp/ leak threads, the journey to the leak was crazy lol. People eventually devolved into posting dick pics cause the dump wasn’t coming fast enough lmao


It was coming fast alright


----------

